

Too many IT Jobs but not many IT candidates in USA - H1 Transfer and GC Filing - itworker
http://pastebin.com/Qk00XP4X

======
lifeguard
Whenever I talked to HR about H1 visas they told me it was a gimmick to save
money. I also noted some years back medical doctors successfully lobbied
Congress to decrease the number of visas for foreign docs because it drove
down their wages.

As an American I am pro-visa and immigration, I just think we should get rid
of perverse business incentives.

~~~
itworker
I agree. This was an email sent to me. I was shocked at what I read because it
was in sync with what people with H1B status have told me.

